# Nice little ride/race tomorrow near Hood River, Oregon



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

If anyone is looking for something to do tomorrow (or all weekend) check out this event the link below.

I've done this (in the 12hr Solo category) for a few years. It's one of my favorites, for sure. A gorgeous course including the Deschutes River and the shoulder of Mt Hood..Substantial climbing. This year it looks like perfect weather rather cool as opposed to triple digit temps we saw last year...

I usually ride the 12hr, with no personal support vehicle. There are sag stations at about 30-mi. intervals. These will have minimum Hammer products and hydration, but it's not a Gucci Century, it is an Ultra race, At the end of the selected time category, the rider or team with the most miles is the winner. After a few hrs on the course, the support vehicles of other riders always start to check up and wave at everyone..It is a friendly bunch, usually under about 100 riders, total. Great volunteers, the town of Maupin, Or. gets behind the event. Fun prizes and a sense of accomplishment when finished. (and last year for me, heat-induced leg cramps, too) 

Last year they (George and Terri) added a 6-hr category so almost any fit cyclist can participate without 'fear' or specific training. If you feel particularily ambitious, you could do the 24hr category...but that takes a lot more planning and prep..

http://www.raceacrossoregon.com/roftt

Disclaimer: I get no compensation from anyone for this..The organizers and other participants are good folks..and if you have not tried an "Ultra" event before...it is fun and different..


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Since I have to work this weekend, I'll be doing one of the shorter routes at Cycle Umpqua, instead. But I have to be back in Medford by 3:30 to start my shift. :mad2:

If anyone is in the Roseburg area Saturday, and sees a nutcase on a touring bike, with University of Portland pennant on a flagpole, say 'hi'. :wink:


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Saturday for the ROF TT, it was a perfect day. Gorgeous with little wind and not too hot.
At the end of my 12hrs I found myself way down the 'day loop'...about 14 miles out with the sun dropping below the mountains. A couple of crew cars offered me a lift back to the Race start and my vehicle but I was still enjoying being on the bike.....Well..maybe not so much in my 'contact points' as when I began 12 hrs before, but heading back up the Deschutes on the River Road with a little cresent moon on the horizon and the nighthawks swooping around, I realized how lucky we are when we can do an event like this in such beautiful surroundings.

My main rival did beat me by 4 miles in the end...but he earned it and I didn't mind too much..


----------

